

Messenger.com - imd23
http://messenger.com

======
imd23
Btw. I build a wrapper around nw.js for those who prefer a stand-alone app,
looks like native.

[https://github.com/imton/MessengerNative](https://github.com/imton/MessengerNative)

------
dlu
This will be interesting to see how many people use a stand-alone web client
for messaging rather than just facebook.com I wonder if they'll also tear this
out from the core facebook website

------
andreypopp
And it's built with React.js!

